# Shifter got stuck.



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

no kidding? that is nuts!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow...that's crazy!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## inspiruze (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought the shifter assembly was somewhat exposed on top of the transmission. Now I know it is.


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

limited360 said:


> no kidding? that is nuts!


Not NUTS! He said a Pine Cone!!!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

inspiruze said:


> I thought the shifter assembly was somewhat exposed on top of the transmission. Now I know it is.


Yeah I noticed that too.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

You're right, It's actually right under the hood. To the right of the motor. There is a little rod/pulley type of mechanizm (sorry I'm not mechanic I don't know the terminology lol) and the pine cone was sitting right on top of it.

Only the tip of the pine cone was obstruction it, but it guess that was enough.

I have no idea how it got in there though, I haven't popped the hood in at least a few weeks. I don't think it could shoot up that high from under the car could it? Maybe a squirrel put it there? lol. The pine cone was about the size of an egg, So I don't see how it could sneak through the vent area at the top of the hood.


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

I was having the same issue before...started getting frustrated, then I realized my phone was in the pocket in the center console and stopped it about a 1/4" short of park....girlfriend had a pretty good laugh at me for that one.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

ty367 said:


> I was having the same issue before...started getting frustrated, then I realized my phone was in the pocket in the center console and stopped it about a 1/4" short of park....girlfriend had a pretty good laugh at me for that one.


Ya I throw my phone on the top where the radio screen is. That's not where the pine cone was though lol.. this was under the hood in the engine hehe.

I think the 2012's fixed the size of the area in font of the shifter in the car.


----------



## firstowncruze (Sep 21, 2014)

ok my car is doing the same thing as your car is doing,is it ok to drive it or leave it parked


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

firstowncruze said:


> ok my car is doing the same thing as your car is doing,is it ok to drive it or leave it parked


I would inspect the shifter linkage under the hood as mentioned above but also would have it towed to the dealer if I could not find anything. This could be very dangerous for your or others on the road.


----------

